
Elon Musk says China rocks while the U.S. is full of complacency and entitlement - leptoniscool
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-china-rocks-us-full-of-entitlement.html
======
082349872349872
_" In German oder Englisch / I know how to count down / Und I'm learning
Chinese" / says Wernher Von Braun_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEJ9HrZq7Ro](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEJ9HrZq7Ro)

------
anonymousiam
It's not an unbiased opinion. Musk has factories over there.

~~~
neximo64
He also has factories in the US.

